# Youngcel here, what job should I shoot for



## Deleted member 5694 (Mar 20, 2020)

What job pays the most for the least hours, also A college degree under 4 years is ideal


----------



## chadpreetcel123 (Mar 20, 2020)

Selling your ass on the street


----------



## Deleted member 5694 (Mar 20, 2020)

chadpreetcel123 said:


> Selling your ass on the street


I feel like I could make more selling other people’s ass on the street


----------



## .👽. (Mar 20, 2020)

CopeKilla said:


> What job pays the most for the least hours, also A college degree under 4 years is ideal


No bro do something you like. You wont last long in a job you dont like trust me. Imagine doing a shit job 8-10 hours a day


----------



## Deleted member 5293 (Mar 20, 2020)

if ur a geek learn coding and linux


----------



## WBC323 (Mar 20, 2020)

Become a lawyer


----------



## 2peasinapod (Mar 20, 2020)

like with your sex life, you already missed the boat


----------



## Deleted member 5694 (Mar 20, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> No bro do something you like. You wont last long in a job you dont like trust me. Imagine doing a shit job 8-10 hours a day


There’s nothing I like so I may aswell just do whatever pays a lot


----------



## Seth Walsh (Mar 20, 2020)

2peasinapod said:


> like with your sex life, you already missed the boat


Bad vibes man  

Try some positivity


----------



## Deleted member 5694 (Mar 20, 2020)

2peasinapod said:


> like with your sex life, you already missed the boat


How, I got 2 years to decide and I’ve gone further sexually than most people my age


----------



## 2peasinapod (Mar 20, 2020)

Seth Walsh said:


> Bad vibes man
> 
> Try some positivity



op is 30 years old, just being realistic


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Mar 20, 2020)

dev


----------



## baruch (Mar 20, 2020)

Software engineer


----------



## Seth Walsh (Mar 20, 2020)

2peasinapod said:


> op is 30 years old, just being realistic


He can just 30 year-old max. He's not gonna be getting dat jb pussy for sure but he can still be happy


----------



## Deleted member 5694 (Mar 20, 2020)

Seth Walsh said:


> He can just 30 year-old max. He's not gonna be getting dat jb pussy for sure but he can still be happy


I’m 16 not 30


----------



## 2peasinapod (Mar 20, 2020)

Seth Walsh said:


> He can just 30 year-old max. He's not gonna be getting dat jb pussy for sure but he can still be happy



the probability you are OP on another alt is too high for me to make more replies ITT


----------



## .👽. (Mar 20, 2020)

CopeKilla said:


> There’s nothing I like so I may aswell just do whatever pays a lot


Wont work bro. Maybe do some internship and see how the worklife is. You will just get depressed/burnout later


----------



## Deleted member 5694 (Mar 20, 2020)

baruch said:


> Software engineer


Yeah that’s what I was thinking


----------



## Seth Walsh (Mar 20, 2020)

CopeKilla said:


> What job pays the most for the least hours, also A college degree under 4 years is ideal


Learn about quantitative risk management in every area of your life and be a time respecting citizen. Then do things that'll make you happy. 

The money will come man it's all about that positive mindset manifestation.

------------------
Nah but seriously just find out what you like doing already and then just max out in that field. And after corona season try get out in the world and make your life experience a newfound journey through your own clear first-hand perspective without any comparison to anything you knew before.
---------------
I know that last part sounded cringe but it's kinda solid helpful advice tbh.


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Seth Walsh (Mar 20, 2020)

2peasinapod said:


> the probability you are OP on another alt is too high for me to make more replies ITT


I mog the fucking shit out of you don't talk to me like that I was respecting you as a human, person to person but now you broke the respect that was there


----------



## .👽. (Mar 20, 2020)

ChaddeusPeuterschmit said:


>



Lol are you a curry?


----------



## Deleted member 5293 (Mar 20, 2020)

sell cocaine


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Mar 20, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Lol are you a curry?


----------



## .👽. (Mar 20, 2020)

ChaddeusPeuterschmit said:


>



Kekked


----------



## Seth Walsh (Mar 20, 2020)

eternal life said:


> sell cocaine


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 20, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Wont work bro. Maybe do some internship and see how the worklife is. You will just get depressed/burnout later


how do you find something you like ? i wanna legit cry since i like nothing jobwise


----------



## Deleted member 5293 (Mar 20, 2020)

Seth Walsh said:


>


----------



## WBC323 (Mar 20, 2020)

Merchant mariner


----------



## Patient A (Mar 20, 2020)

ChaddeusPeuterschmit said:


>


----------



## .👽. (Mar 20, 2020)

streege said:


> how do you find something you like ? i wanna legit cry since i like nothing jobwise


I made many online tests and went to a guy who helps you with that


----------



## Golang (Mar 20, 2020)

Keep coping. There is no good job nowadays.

Everyone is a wageslave cuck for the Jew Overlord CEO.

Even engineers and CS (who are overrated) are modern slaves in today's society.

The only ways to earn a lot of money are these 3 options:

Be a Jew
Be a women (ewhore)
Suck Jew's cock and swear loyalty to Israel


----------



## .👽. (Mar 20, 2020)

Golang said:


> Keep coping. There is no good job nowadays.
> 
> Everyone is a wageslave cuck for the Jew Overlord CEO.
> 
> ...


Cope. I will make 70-90k in some years meanwhile you cry about jews


----------



## Golang (Mar 20, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Cope. I will make 70-90k in some years meanwhile you cry about jews


Your Jew boss made 10x times that amount and 10x less work. 

Jfl if you don't submit to the Jew overlords.


----------



## .👽. (Mar 20, 2020)

Golang said:


> Your Jew boss made 10x times that amount and 10x less work.
> 
> Jfl if you don't submit to the Jew overlords.


You can start your own company bro


----------



## Patient A (Mar 20, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> You can start your own company bro


That’s just silly. 
be somebody’s slave instead


----------



## Golang (Mar 20, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> You can start your own company bro


It could work in the boomer era, but now new companies have to submit to Jew's mercy for them not to get annihilated. Jfl at competing with corporate beasts like Amazon, Google and the other shit Jew corporations.

Just accept the Jew supremacy


----------



## .👽. (Mar 20, 2020)

Patient A said:


> That’s just silly.
> be somebody’s slave instead


Why. Especially with Apps you can be really succesfull. I even know a guy from my university who made a kinda succesfull app for the Apple watch


----------



## 25thpercentile human (Mar 20, 2020)

if you have 2 years left im assuming you are soph in high school. start learning programming rn and make some projects. then do cs in college with your projects on resume get internships. at least 100k if not more right out if you do it right if youre UScel


----------



## Seth Walsh (Mar 20, 2020)

Seth Walsh said:


> I mog the fucking shit out of you don't talk to me like that I was respecting you as a human, person to person but now you broke the respect that was there


To the guy I was replying to. I was completely joking, sorry if I scared you off. I didn't mean what I said!


----------



## Deleted member 5694 (Mar 20, 2020)

25thpercentile human said:


> if you have 2 years left im assuming you are soph in high school. start learning programming rn and make some projects. then do cs in college with your projects on resume get internships. at least 100k if not more right out if you do it right if youre UScel


Irelandcel but it’s a STEM workers dream here so I’ll follow ur advice


----------



## Patient A (Mar 20, 2020)

CopeKilla said:


> Irelandcel but it’s a STEM workers dream here so I’ll follow ur advice


Why is it a stem workers dream??


----------



## Seth Walsh (Mar 20, 2020)

CopeKilla said:


> Irelandcel but it’s a STEM workers dream here so I’ll follow ur advice


Same here. 126 new coronacels today


----------



## Patient A (Mar 20, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Why. Especially with Apps you can be really succesfull. I even know a guy from my university who made a kinda succesfull app for the Apple watch


Autism. 
but yes to your answer


----------



## laske.7 (Mar 25, 2020)

pornstar


----------



## wolfgaiden (Apr 9, 2020)

stem or medical fields are safe jobs and have a good income, however you need an above average iq to succeed in them. If you're iq isn't high enough, consider going into trades, you don't have debt and get to work sooner, making bank.


----------



## Deleted member 5694 (Apr 9, 2020)

wolfgaiden said:


> stem or medical fields are safe jobs and have a good income, however you need an above average iq to succeed in them. If you're iq isn't high enough, consider going into trades, you don't have debt and get to work sooner, making bank.


Might start trades in the meantime, how do I get into trades? Where do I learn


----------



## Deleted member 3195 (Apr 9, 2020)

Kroger nigga


----------



## Doomerteen (Apr 9, 2020)

Bump


----------

